# Planet Reptiles Swindon



## battletux (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone knew if Planet Reptile in Swindon was still trading?

Son is interested in a leopard gecko so wanted to take him over after school so he can get a better understanding of what it would involve (I've kept them myself in the past).

I've tried calling the numbers I find on google and none of them work and their website is also dead.


----------

